# Ears are finally up!



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi everyone. Hopefully this is posting under the "Ears Up" forum. I'm new here and have been having a hard time figuring out how to do more than read everyone else's posts. Thank you Castlemaid!  
Here is our family's newest member. Yogi Bear (Yoyo)
He was whelped September 1, 2013 and his ears went up twelve days ago. Here is a picture (or more if I can figure out how to post more). The last picture is 8.5 weeks. The middle is 9 weeks and the first picture was taken four days ago.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I forgot to say we got him right when he turned six weeks. I didn't realize that he was that young when we got him. Our pup was one of six to a young family whose dogs "accidentally" tied. I have never thought it was smart to put puppy panties on a young female in heat and turn her out with a male... But it happened. And now we have a purebred GSD puppy. His dad was gorgeous but mom was ... Ok looking. Very scrawny. Come to find out both dogs are only a year old so I'm now scared of my idiocy and noviceness when picking the pup because of all the problems I've read about... Crossing my fingers I'll get lucky. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey, congrats on finally being able to post!!! That is one CUTE pup! Don't worry about the circumstances of the breeding - nothing you could have done about it. Now you have him, give him a good home, and enjoy him! His ears may be up and down as goes through teething, but they should be permanently up by six months of age.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help! I think he is adorable also hehe 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

SummerGSDLover said:


> Hi everyone. Hopefully this is posting under the "Ears Up" forum. I'm new here and have been having a hard time figuring out how to do more than read everyone else's posts. Thank you Castlemaid!
> Here is our family's newest member. Yogi Bear (Yoyo)
> He was whelped September 1, 2013 and his ears went up twelve days ago. Here is a picture (or more if I can figure out how to post more). The last picture is 8.5 weeks. The middle is 9 weeks and the first picture was taken four days ago.
> 
> *-*Summer*-*


My boys birthday is only 3 days after yours! September 4th

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

